# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Installer Xp Aprs Vista.. faq ?

## Nemesys

Bonjour,


Je n'ai pas trouv une chose dans la faq et ceci reste sans solution pour moi. Alors si vous savez me rpondre ceci serait trs bon et  rajouter pourquoi pas dans la faq. Beaucoup de gens achtent des PC qui sont quips de Windows Vista. C'est pas eux qui choisissent bien sur. Mais si on souhaite rinstaller XP en crant une autre partitiion  partir de Vista, aprs soit c'est le drame complet ca marche pas, soit ca marche mais au premier reboot on n'a plus le choix de dmarrage sur tel ou tel OS et le PC dmarre directement sous Vista.
Attention je ne parle pas de supprimer Vista. Installer Vista aprs Xp aucun soucis par contre.

Les experts en Vista aurait il une solution pour remdier  ce problme ?  :;): 

 ::merci::

----------


## bobslash

http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=283010

----------


## Nemesys

::merci::

----------

